

Existential Risks: Analyzing Human Extinction Scenarios (2002) - edward
http://www.nickbostrom.com/existential/risks.html

======
DennisP
Regarding global warming, Bostrom was handicapped by writing this in 2002, but
things are looking a lot worse now. I'm not convinced the planet has to get as
bad as Venus before global warming makes us extinct. The "business as usual"
scenario could take us to +5C or +6C by the end of the century, in which case
the planet would be able to support only a small fraction of the humans alive
today. Mass starvation will likely lead to war and pandemics.

A great book on the projected effects of climate change is _Six Degrees_ by
Mark Lynas, who read about 3000 papers on the subject and summarized them,
with extensive references. It's grim reading. It was published about six years
ago, and the news has only gotten worse since then.

